# Blacksburg, VA



## SS7 (Sep 15, 2008)

The start of the VT semester is a week away. Anyone back in the area want to meet up? Post if interested.

Sam


----------



## Jonas35 (May 31, 2009)

Hey man,

I just moved in saturday and started my vet school orientation yesterday. I'll be around this weekend if you wanted to meet up sometime.


----------



## SS7 (Sep 15, 2008)

Yup. Works for me. I live at Stonegate on Broce if you want to meet up over here. Let me know when works best for you and we'll see if we can make something happen.

Sam


----------



## Jonas35 (May 31, 2009)

How far is stonegate away from tom's creek? I seem to remember passing by stonegate recently but can't recall how far away it is. I'm new to the area so forgive my local ignorance. Might be a little late but do you have anything going on tomorrow late afternoon? My orientation ends around 4 and I dont have anything going on until about 8-8:30 so I was seeing if you wanted to try to meet up.

Jonas


----------



## SS7 (Sep 15, 2008)

Stonegate is at the intersection of Broce and Tom's Creek.

I have some friends coming in tomorrow, but I will probably have some free time during that period, or you're welcome to tag along. Did you bring any of your critters?

Sam


----------



## Jonas35 (May 31, 2009)

Sam,

sorry to have to change plans, our orientation leaders told us we have a mandatory dinner tonight so I don't think I'll be able to meet up. I guess the good news is that we live pretty close and we have the entire school year to work it out. I did bring all of my animals because my parents refused to let me leave any behind. So I have my 3 azureus here, my red eyed tree frog, my two red eared sliders, and my 3 crested geckos. Reminded me of the thread from yesterday talking about what happens when your bedroom looks like more of a frogroom. Anyway, sorry about bailing on today, but I'll def be in touch and we can show each other our set ups.

Jonas


----------

